# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart clothing >  Hexoskin, biometric shirt for sports training and sleep tracking, Carré Technologies Inc., Montréal, Quebec, Canada

## Airicist

Website - hexoskin.com

youtube.com/Hexoskin

facebook.com/Hexoskin

twitter.com/Hexoskin

linkedin.com/company/hexoskin

Hexoskin on Wikipedia

CEO - Pierre-Alexandre Fournier

Co-founder and CTO - Jean-François Roy

"Hexoskin: The first biometric shirt for sports training and sleep tracking" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Hexoskin Biometric Shirt Is The Future of Fitness Tracking 

 Published on Sep 7, 2013




> Hexoskin is a biometric shirt for physical training, sleep monitoring, and health tracking in general. It connects to the iPhone/iPad and Android phones and smart watches via Bluetooth.

----------


## Airicist

Hexoskin Biometric Shirts for Fitness and Health Tracking 

 Published on Jul 4, 2014




> Hexoskin is a biometric shirt for physical training, sleep monitoring, and health tracking in general. It conveniently connects to your iPhone, iPad, Android phones, and Android smart watches via Bluetooth. View in real time your breathing rhythm, minute ventilation, heart rate, steps, cadence and acceleration.
> All your data is stored for free in the cloud, and your web dashboard allows you to review your past trainings and analyze your sleep.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hexoskin’s smart fitness clothing is now compatible with Android devices"

by Chris Chavez
June 18, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Baden Cooke presents Hexoskin 

Published on Jan 26, 2015




> Former Olympic cyclist, Tour De France Green Jersey winner and official Australian Hexoskin ambassador, Baden Cooke presents the Hexoskin biometric smart shirt and explains how it truly helps him monitor and improve his performance.

----------


## Airicist

New Hexoskin Smart

Published on Jan 4, 2016




> Hexoskin is a sensor embedded smart shirt that monitors and records your heart rate, breathing, and movement, when you’re active, and when you’re sleeping. It provides insights on intensity and recovery, calories burned, fatigue level, and sleep quality. Hexoskin connects to Bluetooth Smart compatible apps and devices (see below). All of your data is securely stored, allowing you to see how your physical fitness is evolving in time.
> 
> Hexoskin is a great alternative to heart rate monitor straps that can get uncomfortable in some situations. The shirt, made out of textile imported from Italy, is very comfortable.
> 
> Seamlessly integrate your Hexoskin data into popular apps such as Runkeeper, Strava, Endomondo, MapMyRun, Runtastic, etc.
> 
> Compatible devices include the Tomtom Runner, the Suunto Ambit3, the Wahoo line of bike computers, etc.

----------


## Airicist

Hexoskin Smart presents: The Hexoskin Sessions with Ariane Lavigne

Published on Jan 4, 2016




> Ex-Olympic athlete Ariane Lavigne shares with us why she chose to include Hexoskin in her snowboarding training.
> 
> She talks about how she combines data and video to analyses her breathing. But also how she appreciates having all those quality fitness tests in the palm of her hand.

----------


## Airicist

HexoSkin Health Tracking Part 2 Live from CES 2016

Published on Jan 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Engadget editors discuss wearable health sensors at CES 2016

Published on Jan 10, 2016




> Engadget host Kerry Davis, managing editor Terrence O'Brien and editor-in-chief Michael Gorman discuss what it was like to walk around Vegas in the HexoSkin smart shirt.

----------

